
Making Hyperlink Icons with CSS - vaksel
http://www.devirtuoso.com/2009/08/making-hyperlink-icons-with-css/
======
Devils-Avacado
That list of links should be marked-up as such, say a UL.

Oh, and this doesn't work with ie6.

